# Which Projector and why?



## ShakingHorizons (Feb 23, 2010)

Which projector and why?

Vivitek H1080FD 
Optoma HD20 
Mitsubishi HC3800 
Epson PowerLite Home Cinema 8100 
Optoma HD66

ProjectorCentral: Compare Projectors

I am leaning towards the Epson due to it being a 3 LCD projector. 

The screen will be 85" Diagonal and you will be sitting roughly 12-13' away. 

Lighting will be very dim, just enough to see the floor.

Budget $1500


----------



## monkeybutt (Oct 1, 2005)

You'd probably get this question fielded better over at the AVS forum. 

Saying that I was looking to upgrade from a Panasonic AX200 720P projector and after doing a literature review I chose the Epson 8100. I bought this projector and put it through its paces for about a week. I looked at standard DVDs, HD DVDs and Blu-rays. I tried some tuning settings from Projector reviews.com and the AVS forum. In the end I ended up returning it as I couldn't get a picture as sharp or as bright or with the proper skin tones as I could w/ the Panasonic. The caution here is that you may want to view and compare before you are stuck w/ a purchase. I was really surprised that the newer 1080P Epson 8100 did not impress me w/ a much better picture than I was able to achieve with it.

I ended up keeping my AX200 and getting a 65" plasma for earlier viewing during long summer days. As you can tell I don't have a light controlled room. I view from about 13 to 14 feet away.


----------



## 2500hd (Aug 22, 2009)

Epson emp-835p..... cuz I got it for $30 on craigslist


----------



## tyort1 (Jun 2, 2010)

The latest Panasonic LCD projectors are pretty spectacular.


----------



## subwoofery (Nov 9, 2008)

Year after year, Panasonic stays on top of the best for the budget. 
They usually have 2 models ; an entry level and their top of the line (which is "only" around $2k) 

Kelvin


----------

